# new guy new problems



## Lost Hunta (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi everyone, If i remember right Nodak is short for North Dakota, and while i live in MN i was born in Grand Forks, ND.
Anyway to the problem. I have this H&R Ultra .308win rifle. I reload for it and i've gotten 1"@100yrd groups i've seen em! With 43.8grs of Varget and a Nosler 165 Ballistic Tip. Now bright me i went to Speer's equivilant the 165gr BTS and now everything has been shot to heck. I just can't get the right load. So what i'm asking for is a load anyone has with the Speer and Varget and/or suggestions to find it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

One thing to look at when switching to the speers is did you check if your bullet was seating into the lands? In my 257 Ackley I can load the Noslers a lot further out than speers due to the shape difference in the bullets. The speers I have to load a lot farther in and reduce the load for pressure reasons.


----------



## Lost Hunta (Aug 11, 2005)

that may be the problem  i did set the seating die a lot lower to accomodate Sierra's 110gr Varminters SOOOO the deep seating is contributing to inaccuracy. By Jove i thinks thats it. Just what to do with them varminters otherwise.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Also could just be that your rifle doesn't like sierra's also. My ruger loves noslers, and just about nothing else except for some hornadies. My old Model 54 winchester will eat just about anything and put it in an inch at 100. And my weatherby is Noslers only. Of all the guns I have, I have found that noslers tend to be the most accurate for some reason or another.


----------



## Lost Hunta (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm Noslers did well in mine as well. So far speers suck.


----------

